# What breed do ya'll think on this one?



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I know what breed he is, He just does not look it to me and I'd like to see what people guess breed wise and what you think of him. Feel free to comment. The pictures were just quickly snapped with-in his first few minutes here so do your best with what they are. He is a eight year old gelding, not broke, he is here to fix that "not broke" thing : -) This boy brings a whole new meaning to the phrase "in your pocket friendly".....


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

i would guess standardbred or QH or a cross of the 2...but im not good at this...lol


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I hate the fact that he is 8 and not broke. His fetlocks look swollen


----------



## Sullivan17 (Oct 30, 2008)

He "almost" looks like an arabian cross... Arabian/TB??
But by glancing at the pictures he looks Arab crossed with something


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

TB, Standardbred, Arab something, morganxsomething?


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh right, i forgot to put what breed i thought! He def. has standardbred in him, i can tell my the extended trot.


----------



## Lunaries (Mar 23, 2009)

Hmmm, funny, I was thinking Standardbred too. Maybe QH? Though he does kind of look like both...so...TB?


----------



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

I am going to say Quarab (QH/Arab) or maybe Arab/TB

Very cute guy. 
I don't think its our place whether or not we 'like that he's unbroke at 8'. He isn't our horse. 

I do think he looks very friendly in the pictures though, and looks eager. That could be a helpful thing when breaking.

Good luck!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I definitely see Morgan and/or Arabian in him.
Quarab is also quite possible. 
*shrugs* 

I could be wrong.
:]


----------



## MyMazuriGoldMine (Mar 12, 2009)

i was thinking standard,quarter mybe tb.. lol not very good at this either.. cute tho


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm going to say either purebred Arab or Qh/Arab cross.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Only two of you are close : -) He is not a standard. 

He is 14.2hh and refined, hard to see that from the pictures.


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

At first glance I think Arabian cross of some sort. Maybe a Quarab? For some reason I also want to say Morgan although I think I am wrong on that part.


----------



## xx chico (Mar 12, 2009)

I was thinking arab x TB? In one of the pictures he had that 'tight' bottom lip thing going on that some of the TB's I know do lol.

Although I could see morgan, or QH as others were suggesting


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

anglo-arab?


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

From new information I'm going with Morgan.


----------



## back in the crosby again (Feb 4, 2009)

Well, I'll take a stab at it. I was thinking arab cross or morgan cross, too. Just by the way he carries himself. 
But he could be tb or qh cross too.

Funny everyone is saying standardbred, I did not get that impression from the pictures at all. Watch now that I said that, that will be it.


----------



## back in the crosby again (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok, I did not read your last post New image before I put that up there.


----------



## jumpwhat007 (Apr 10, 2009)

I wanna say he's an Arabx, maybe some TB in him???


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Morab? *shrug*


----------



## jessetjames (Mar 24, 2009)

ill go with a qtr/arab or maby a qtr/tb which is an appendix correct????


----------



## jumpwhat007 (Apr 10, 2009)

morganshow11 said:


> I hate the fact that he is 8 and not broke. His fetlocks look swollen


His fetlocks are furry. You obviously don't know much. Horses are broke at different times. I just broke a 12yr old. He had several health problems in his early life that prevented him from being broke. Horses are broke late for many different reasons. You don't know why he's being broke at 8. 

Sorry for hijacking ur thread, I'm just tired of this little girl pretending she knows everything.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey Jumpwhat, No worries  
You are very right, his fetlocks are furry not swollen. And also right on someone not knowing the reason TJ has yet to be broke to ride. He was owned by a older man with a bad back, bad hip and bad shoulder. This guy took great care of all ten of the horses he had but was in no physical condition to train them, he just loved them and gave them a home for the time.


And I guess I should come clean.... TJ is a Morgan Arab cross  (With some pretty amazing front end action)


----------



## Go The Distance (Mar 23, 2009)

jumpwhat007 said:


> His fetlocks are furry. You obviously don't know much. Horses are broke at different times. I just broke a 12yr old. He had several health problems in his early life that prevented him from being broke. Horses are broke late for many different reasons. You don't know why he's being broke at 8.
> 
> Sorry for hijacking ur thread, I'm just tired of this little girl pretending she knows everything.



agreed. i just broke an 11 year old arab gelding. he had -very- minimal training. (the horse didnt even know how to be lead in-hand.) look at him now, hes such a sweety to ride.

sorry again New_Image. that just bothered me. :|

anyway, im a bit late at the guessing, but he is such a cutie!! please post some more pics sometime, he looks like quite the lovebug! :] im sure you will have a great experence training him!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He looks like a Morgan to me...with a TB or QH? :? I'm also not the best when it comes to breeds, LOL. But Morgan jumped out at me when I saw the pictures. He's very cute, as well.


----------



## jumpwhat007 (Apr 10, 2009)

^ The secrets out haha. He's a morgan x. YAY! I don'y see much morgan in him really. I see more arab.


----------



## phonix (Mar 21, 2009)

arab stockhorse and tb


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

lol i got it right.. morab

Hes nice


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

_*^ The secrets out haha. He's a morgan x. YAY! I don'y see much morgan in him really. I see more arab.

*_Exactly why I posted this, I see a few different breeds in him, So I just had to see what the general public thought. At least no-one has pointed out anything they "hate" about him and everyone seems to think hes cute, Thats what matters huh?


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

New_image said:


> _*^ The secrets out haha. He's a morgan x. YAY! I don'y see much morgan in him really. I see more arab.
> 
> *_Exactly why I posted this, I see a few different breeds in him, So I just had to see what the general public thought. At least no-one has pointed out anything they "hate" about him and everyone seems to think hes cute, Thats what matters huh?


He is cute and he does appear to have been well cared for, it's also good to see a post where there isn't any "what they hate about them" that is so disrespectful of the horses owner after all we all own the most beautiful and wonderful horses in the world right?


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

I didn't take the time to look at other people's guesses, but...

He's got the whole flared nostrils/turned in ears/well-carried tail of an Arab. I'd say Arab Cross?


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Tb,arabian,standardbred,or morgan?


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

I thought he was morab from the beggining, even though I havnt had much to do with the morgan breed, I have had a fair bit to do with the arabians


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh I wanna know!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

